# Hello Bristol and the South West!



## editor (May 9, 2008)

It's just occurred me that I haven't posted in this forum for a very long time, so I thought I'd pop in and say hello.

And that's it, really.


----------



## jonH (May 9, 2008)

bin


----------



## electrogirl (May 9, 2008)

jonH said:


> bin



ha that made me laugh out loud!

and now my boss knows i'm not typing important emails.

damn.

hello editor.


----------



## fractionMan (May 9, 2008)

And it's a lovely day down these parts and all.

I can see it out the office window


----------



## electrogirl (May 9, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> And it's a lovely day down these parts and all.
> 
> I can see it out the office window



it's not that lovely. my expectations haev been raised by the past few days so i feel let down by the sun. pipe up sun!

sat by The cottage for a couple of hours on wednesday. it was sooooooooo nice. it gets the sun until the very last minute.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 9, 2008)

editor said:


> It's just occurred me that I haven't posted in this forum for a very long time, so I thought I'd pop in and say hello. And that's it, really.


Bloody emmets. He'll be  wanting a second home here soon


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2008)

editor said:


> It's just occurred me that I haven't posted in this forum for a very long time, so I thought I'd pop in and say hello.
> 
> And that's it, really.



which banned returner are you then?


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2008)

*waves*

This weather's a bit muggy. I want thunder storms.


----------



## hp66 (May 9, 2008)

that's very thoughtful. nice round 'ere innit


----------



## fizzerbird (May 9, 2008)

*waves @ hp66* Ello queen!!!  Hope to see ya soon!

Ed, soz I missed ya in da Diff


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2008)

xenon said:


> *waves*
> 
> This weather's a bit muggy. I want thunder storms.


It's havin' a go down my end at the moment ...


----------



## Gerry1time (May 9, 2008)

Hello Mr E! It's lightninging here in brizzle right now, and a little thundery, but not much in the way of air clearing stormy rain annoyingly.

Hope all's lovely in Brixton, maybe we westerly types should take a jaunt to the brixton forum sometime soon as a daytrip?


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2008)

That fucking lightning has bust our laptop.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2008)

Did it make you splill coffee on it ?


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2008)

Geri said:


> That fucking lightning has bust our laptop.



Oh no! 

Must admit, I was worried about something like this myself.  Being the fearful modern caveman, I disconnected my modem for the rest of the evening as soon as the storm started. 

That forked lightning was fucking incredible.  -Almost _golden_.   

I turned all the lights off, opened all the windows, and listened to Hank Williams.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Did it make you splill coffee on it ?



Power surge.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2008)

I've heard of those, but have never witnessed it - I can't be that far away from you on the grid ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I disconnected my modem for the rest of the evening


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> etc...





Well, y'know, I just don't understand all that electrickery busimess!


----------



## keybored (May 10, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Well, y'know, I just don't understand all that electrickery busimess!



You was right though  A strike to an overhead phone line fried my mum's PCI modem.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Well, y'know, I just don't understand all that electrickery busimess!


It was the idea of being *voluntarily *offline. 

My modem melted over the Easter weekend after 5 years or so and it took a full 48 hours for the new one to arrive and 10 minutes on the phone to get it reconnected.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2008)

keypulse said:


> You was right though  A strike to an overhead phone line fried my mum's PCI modem.



I love cable sometimes


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2008)

I missed the thunderousness. Was watching a film about Colombia at the Cube.


----------



## Kevicious (May 11, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Oh no!
> I turned all the lights off, opened all the windows, and listened to Hank Williams.




Now there's a euphemism that I've not heard before...


----------



## electrogirl (May 12, 2008)

that storm was amazing,. top five lightening shows i've ever seen. and well done bristol for putting the rain on at night and the sun on in the daytime.

good work.


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> I turned all the lights off, opened all the windows, and listened to Hank Williams.





Kevicious said:


> Now there's a euphemism that I've not heard before...





-Yep, it was _exactly_ like the Flake advert, except with a soundtrack of wretched heartache and drunken misery...


----------



## hp66 (May 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *waves @ hp66* Ello queen!!!  Hope to see ya soon!(


Likewise. Hello lovely


----------



## Frostys Lodger (May 18, 2008)

Sadly, no pyrotechnics this week down here in the Exe Valley.

Bloody cold yesterday, mind.


----------

